# Ζητείται συνεργάτης EN>EL



## ladose (Jun 7, 2010)

Ζητείται μεταφραστής/στρια που ασχολείται ή θα ήθελε να ασχοληθεί με τη μετάφραση ιατρικών κειμένων από αγγλικά προς ελληνικά για σταθερή συνεργασία. 
Απαραίτητη η γνώση του TRADOS.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, παρακαλώ πολύ, ας μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα. 
Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## amathiou (Jun 7, 2010)

Καλησπέρα!
Δεν έχω ξαναδουλέψει με ιατρικά κείμενα όμως είναι κάτι που θα ήθελα να προσπαθήσω αν δεν είναι 
υπερβολικά εξειδικευμένα. Πες μου αν θες να κάνω ένα δοκιμαστικό!


----------

